# Equal time here people! How about some CHEST SHOTS?



## Ladyrose1952 (Apr 23, 2006)

I was just wondering, since you put the tummy shot post's up, why not have one to show off member's chest in all their glory?

Show us some cleavage or some great chest shots people.

Lets compare OUR lovely and ample chests..... hairy or not hairy, lets see how nice it would be to snuggle up to your's.

Heres mine to start. 

View attachment Picture 22.jpg


----------



## zapf (Apr 25, 2006)

How's this?


----------



## William (Apr 25, 2006)

Here I am.

William












Ladyrose1952 said:


> I was just wondering, since you put the tummy shot post's up, why not have one to show off member's chest in all their glory?
> 
> Show us some cleavage or some great chest shots people.
> 
> ...


----------



## wittypeter (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi, I'm new here! well actually I've been coming here for 8 years, but I think it's time to come out of the closet!  :eat1: 

So here we go with a special chest shot. Looks kinda like a sumo!:bow: 

View attachment Afbeelding(25)bewerkt.jpg


Never new my breast where that big! :shocked: What do you think ladies?
(Sorry, the image is blurred, but you never no who's watching!)


Ps. If their are any dutch FFA's out there, please let me know your alive, I never seem to bump in to one (and I do a lot more bumpin these days)


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Apr 25, 2006)

Took a little bit for me to be brave enough to post this on here..oh and some creative cropping 

So I'll share mine! Where are the rest of the guys???


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Apr 25, 2006)

Thank you everyone for posting such great shots so far!

There is absolutely nothing wrong with showng off you ampleness. I just figured that since most men don't look at my face when they talk to me, I would like to have them share their's here with all of us too.

I feel that a woman's crowning glories are her hair, her smile and absolutely her beautiful breasts. But there is also something very nice about a man's Chest and his butt too. _* But I just didn't wanna see butts here so I opted for just chests for now...:smitten: *_

I hope that more of you will open up and be proud of yourself and what you have and enter your loveliness here too. There is nothing better than to snuggle up to a warm, soft and fluffy chest.....


----------



## William (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi Blue Eye

What a lovely chest!!!!! 

William 






BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Took a little bit for me to be brave enough to post this on here..oh and some creative cropping
> 
> So I'll share mine! Where are the rest of the guys???


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 26, 2006)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Took a little bit for me to be brave enough to post this on here..oh and some creative cropping
> 
> So I'll share mine! Where are the rest of the guys???




Awesome BLUE I am still working up the courage to how off my belly, so the man-boobies are really out of the question!


----------



## dreamer72fem (Apr 26, 2006)

Well had to dig up one to post....was taken a few years ago.
Stacey 

View attachment cleavage.jpg


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Apr 27, 2006)

here is mine


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 27, 2006)

dreamer72fem said:


> Well had to dig up one to post....was taken a few years ago.
> Stacey




Nice Stacey!!!


----------



## dreamer72fem (Apr 27, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> Nice Stacey!!!



Thanks hon...still plotting my kidnapping plan...lol.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 27, 2006)

zapf said:


> How's this?






ooohhhhh, i want to get my hands on that chest and wax it!!!!!


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 27, 2006)

William said:


> Here I am.
> 
> William




william, you are an apple... in fact that is exactly what my body looks like!!!! viva apples!


----------



## William (Apr 27, 2006)

hi lipmixgirl 

Thanks

I always say that I am in shape............round 

William 






lipmixgirl said:


> william, you are an apple... in fact that is exactly what my body looks like!!!! viva apples!


----------



## herin (Apr 27, 2006)

Here are a couple of me. . .

View attachment 5534


View attachment 5535


----------



## William (Apr 27, 2006)

Very Cute 

Herin


William 





herin said:


> Here are a couple of me. . .
> 
> View attachment 5534
> 
> ...


----------



## herin (Apr 27, 2006)

William said:


> Very Cute
> 
> Herin
> 
> ...



Thank you sweetie!


----------



## dreamer72fem (Apr 27, 2006)

Herin is a hottie...I tried to rep ya. But I need to spread it around before I can rep ya again...lol.
Stacey


----------



## William (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Dreamer 

If you are using Internet Explorer try another Browser to do things like Rep and subscriptions.

I use a Beta browser called Flock to use the advance options of the board.

http://www.flock.com/

William





dreamer72fem said:


> Herin is a hottie...I tried to rep ya. But I need to spread it around before I can rep ya again...lol.
> Stacey


----------



## herin (Apr 27, 2006)

dreamer72fem said:


> Herin is a hottie...I tried to rep ya. But I need to spread it around before I can rep ya again...lol.
> Stacey


Awwwww! So are you. :kiss2:


----------



## fatmandanincanada (Apr 28, 2006)

Just a quick pic from me! 

View attachment fa40re2.jpeg


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 29, 2006)

Happy to contribute, but a question: For the life of me, I can't get the actual picture to paste into the post, only attachments....anyone help a guy out?


----------



## William (Apr 29, 2006)

Hey Bob 

You have to place the photo some where on the internet like Geocities. Do no use Yahoo Pictures Area it does not work well with this kind of sharing.

Then link the photo to your post here

William




TCUBOB said:


> Happy to contribute, but a question: For the life of me, I can't get the actual picture to paste into the post, only attachments....anyone help a guy out?


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Apr 29, 2006)

Thank you all for your lovely chesties so far.

Come on everyone, you can do it, post some of your's so the admirers can truely admire them in all their glory. There is nothing to be ashamed of as this is a SIZE ACCEPTANCE Forum. Admirer or Admiree, we love ya.

If you are an admirer or want to be admired, post your pics and let us share in your glory.


----------



## BigChaz (Apr 30, 2006)

I kind of dont want to post this because I am so small compared to the other guys on here. Its not fair! My chest has been getting bigger lately, but not big enough. Threads like this are humbling


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (May 2, 2006)

BigChaz said:


> I kind of dont want to post this because I am so small compared to the other guys on here. Its not fair! My chest has been getting bigger lately, but not big enough. Threads like this are humbling


 
* Really cute there BigChaz, you have absolutely nothing to be ashamed of there my dear, dear man.*


----------



## jb3465 (May 2, 2006)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Took a little bit for me to be brave enough to post this on here..oh and some creative cropping
> 
> So I'll share mine! Where are the rest of the guys???







beautiful..................


----------



## missaf (May 7, 2006)

Best one I could find, I will take more later


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (May 7, 2006)

Thank you all for sharing your wonderful chests with us.
 * You know that your heart resides there and although it is also hard to expose, it can be done. *
 Come on my lovelies, I know that you wanna...... shyness is only for foxes and shrews...... 

View attachment CloseUpWhiteBraTumMar2006.jpg


----------



## William (May 7, 2006)

Thanks missaf and Rose 

William


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (May 8, 2006)

Thank you all again.
Now if we can get more of you wonderful and beautiful people to expose your um.... hearts, we will be makin progress! :wubu:


----------



## Brainiac (May 9, 2006)

Here's my contribute to the thread. I know my potbelly and chest is small but I hope they grow as time goes on ( especially potbelly should turn into gut ) :eat1: 

View attachment Picture 1.jpg


View attachment Picture 2.jpg


View attachment Picture 3.jpg


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (May 9, 2006)

Brainiac said:


> Here's my contribute to the thread. I know my potbelly and chest is small but I hope they grow as time goes on ( especially potbelly should turn into gut ) :eat1:


 
Thank you Brainiac, you have a cute lil chesty there dear, thanks! :wubu:


----------



## Brainiac (May 10, 2006)

You welcome Ladyrose1952. Glad you like those pictures


----------



## elggij (May 20, 2006)

I'm glad to see that the ladies enjoy a nice pair on a guy. If I had to choose between my boobs or my fat belly, a would definitely keep my boobs. I'm 6'4" and 360+


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (May 22, 2006)

elggij said:


> I'm glad to see that the ladies enjoy a nice pair on a guy. If I had to choose between my boobs or my fat belly, a would definitely keep my boobs. I'm 6'4" and 360+


 
Just about everyone likes Ladyrose's boobs. As for my belly, it has nothing over my bum! lol 

View attachment Picture 7.jpg


----------



## LogansMommy (May 23, 2006)

So heres a chest shot of mine 

View attachment full_86fa98c124f8252c8df7a203b77097d2.jpg


----------



## bhm_fla (May 25, 2006)

I havent made an apperance in a while so here's some chest pics..  

View attachment 1502.jpg


View attachment 1503.jpg


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Dec 6, 2009)

ladyrose, you look simply delicious...


----------



## BigChaz (Dec 6, 2009)

blackcaesarbhm said:


> ladyrose, you look simply delicious...



Damnit, I just read another thread I didn't realize was super old until I came across my own picture.

Dude.

I want to punch you.


----------



## Melian (Dec 6, 2009)

BigChaz said:


> Damnit, I just read another thread I didn't realize was super old until I came across my own picture.
> 
> Dude.
> 
> I want to punch you.



BigChaz, you look simply delicious....


----------



## IszyStone (Jan 6, 2010)

I really want to see some more here, so here's my incentive. Enjoy


----------



## Melian (Jan 6, 2010)

I'd post a boob pic....but it would look like child porn. 

And then only half the internet guys would like it *cymbals*


----------



## CherryRVA (Jan 6, 2010)

Melian said:


> I'd post a boob pic....but it would look like child porn.
> 
> And then only half the internet guys would like it *cymbals*



You just made me spit coffee all over my laptop....:bow:


----------



## mergirl (Jan 6, 2010)

blackcaesarbhm said:


> ladyrose, you look simply delicious...


Don't think she is here.. sorry. 
hmm... Ladyrose looks fammiliar!? Who is she and why is she non applicable/not available?
Its a shame its so difficult to look as the history of some people.


----------



## mergirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Melian said:


> I'd post a boob pic....but it would look like child porn.
> 
> And then only half the internet guys would like it *cymbals*


tee-hee.


----------



## ChubbyDucky (Jan 6, 2010)

Melian said:


> I'd post a boob pic....but it would look like child porn.
> 
> And then only half the internet guys would like it *cymbals*





Hahahaah virtual high five, I'm in the same boat. Or on the same team, the itty bitty titty committee.

But great posts here!


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 6, 2010)

OMG...Melian

That tickled me so much I almost tinkled....Whew...I needed that

Thanks


and BigChaz

I didn't realized you've been posting since 2006


----------



## RJI (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice old thread, i'll add a shot of the winter carpet.....






Lets go Melian, your hotness is required in this thread.


----------



## Melian (Jan 6, 2010)

RJI said:


> Lets go Melian, your hotness is required in this thread.


----------



## escapist (Jan 6, 2010)

Melian said:


>



Oh man I can't rep you yet! Dammit lol thats AWESOME!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm conflicted . . . I'm all about sharing, but you say it looks like child porn, if it does, and I like it, does that make me bad? I think yes . . . anyways 

MELIAN!!!!


----------



## Melian (Jan 7, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm conflicted . . . I'm all about sharing, but you say it looks like child porn, if it does, and I like it, does that make me bad? I think yes . . . anyways
> 
> MELIAN!!!!



Haha....add another ruined life to my list


----------



## RJI (Jan 7, 2010)

Melian, are you going to make us beg?


----------



## Melian (Jan 7, 2010)

RJI said:


> Melian, are you going to make us beg?



LOL! You want to see my shame that badly?

Fine...this is all I have to offer


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 7, 2010)

Great, and now I can't look at anything but the sonic emblem.


----------



## Melian (Jan 7, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Great, and now I can't look at anything but the sonic emblem.



There isn't much else in the picture.


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 7, 2010)

Melian said:


> There isn't much else in the picture.



I can't help but imagine the "my eyes are up here" line in reference to me staring at your upper-arm ink.


----------



## RJI (Jan 7, 2010)

Melian said:


> LOL! You want to see my shame that badly?
> 
> Fine...this is all I have to offer




Damn your hot 

Love the Sonic Ink.


----------



## Melian (Jan 7, 2010)

RJI said:


> Damn your hot
> 
> Love the Sonic Ink.



Well thank you :happy:

Anyone want to wager a guess as to what's in my cup? (anyone who really knows me will know what's in there)

Answer will be revealed tomorrow, when I'm back at work. Time to head home, now.


----------



## RJI (Jan 7, 2010)

Melian said:


> Well thank you :happy:
> 
> Anyone want to wager a guess as to what's in my cup? (anyone who really knows me will know what's in there)
> 
> Answer will be revealed tomorrow, when I'm back at work. Time to head home, now.




Coffee and Southern Comfort.... wait thats in my cup.


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 7, 2010)

Earl Grey Tea? XD


----------



## 99Haints (Jan 7, 2010)

Melian-very cute! Wanna play Sonic and knuckles? (....is what I'd say if I had no shame.:blush

I'll guess Robotussin just to mix things up.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 8, 2010)

Melian said:


> LOL! You want to see my shame that badly?
> 
> Fine...this is all I have to offer



I'm not son conflicted anymore . . . just a little. 

But it doesn't really matter what's in the shirt, because the smile takes the cake.

Enjoy the booze in your coffee cup.


----------



## Melian (Jan 8, 2010)

Why are you so sure it's booze? 

...


....ok....it's straight vodka. Hahaha. This pic was taken while I was pre-drinking in a Montreal hotel room before going to Saphir ($10 for FIVE bar shots there, btw).


----------



## 99Haints (Jan 8, 2010)

That's pretty impressive, I haven't been able to down straight vodka since high school. As soon as my giddyness about drinking calmed enough for me to taste the stuff, it was strictly screwdrivers from there on in.


----------



## Melian (Jan 8, 2010)

99Haints said:


> That's pretty impressive, I haven't been able to down straight vodka since high school. As soon as my giddyness about drinking calmed enough for me to taste the stuff, it was strictly screwdrivers from there on in.



Unfortunately for me, I have a retardedly high alcohol tolerance (esp considering that I'm part Asian and weigh 45kg), so if the goal is to get plastered, I _need _something nice and harsh. We've been together for about three years, but my husband is still amazed when I outdrink him and remain comparably sober.

Also, it only tastes like shit for the first 2-3 shots


----------



## Tad (Jan 8, 2010)

OK, so you are an expensive drunk.....but on the other hand would you really want to be one of those people who can't handle two drinks in a row without tripping over their own feet?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 8, 2010)

YAY!!! DO I win anything for guessing it was booze?


----------



## 99Haints (Jan 8, 2010)

Melian said:


> Unfortunately for me, I have a retardedly high alcohol tolerance (esp considering that I'm part Asian and weigh 45kg), so if the goal is to get plastered, I _need _something nice and harsh. We've been together for about three years, but my husband is still amazed when I outdrink him and remain comparably sober.
> 
> Also, it only tastes like shit for the first 2-3 shots



I have an annoying tolerence level, too, but it's natural since I'm a mix of Irish, Native American, and fatty. A good trick of the trade for me, as a bourbon drinker, is to swill it directly from the bottle and bypass the smell.

In the interest of keeping the thread on track, I would also mention alcohol causes manboobs.:bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 9, 2010)

Melian said:


> LOL! You want to see my shame that badly?
> 
> Fine...this is all I have to offer



DAMN! DAMN! DAMN my going through this thread chronologically!!! I would have never Repped you for Vader had I know this gem was on it's way! :bow:

Being bi-sizual I can appreciate awesome things come in small packages. I don't care to imagine what goodness is in your mug; I'm locked on imagining the goodness in your cups.:kiss2::smitten::wubu:


----------



## TaciturnBadger (Jan 10, 2010)

Well.. Wowzers!


Ladyrose1952 said:


> I was just wondering, since you put the tummy shot post's up, why not have one to show off member's chest in all their glory?
> 
> Show us some cleavage or some great chest shots people.
> 
> ...


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## ChubbyDucky (Jan 11, 2010)

YEAH Buffetbelly! Looking good!


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 11, 2010)

Nippplllleeessss


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 21, 2010)

*bump*

more please


----------



## matt uk (Jan 21, 2010)

browsing with my phone at minute. if i can find a way ill post a photo. love the thread though!


----------



## matt uk (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## likeitmatters (Jan 30, 2010)

RJI said:


> Nice old thread, i'll add a shot of the winter carpet.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am wondering, do you ever take that hat off?


:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## likeitmatters (Jan 30, 2010)

I will be soon 52 and I think I look great and I look forward to the years ahead. 

View attachment 01300015251.jpg


----------



## BigChaz (Jan 30, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> I am wondering, do you ever take that hat off?
> 
> 
> :bow::bow::bow:



Haha, I was just thinking the same thing. RJI, did you take your hat off, then your shirt, then put your hat back on? I mean, the hat is awesome, don't get me wrong, but the mental image I had of that process made me laugh because I was imagining an Irish Indiana Jones.


----------



## Tracy (Feb 1, 2010)

Very nice pics fellas! :eat2:


----------



## RJI (Feb 2, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Haha, I was just thinking the same thing. RJI, did you take your hat off, then your shirt, then put your hat back on? I mean, the hat is awesome, don't get me wrong, but the mental image I had of that process made me laugh because I was imagining an Irish Indiana Jones.



LOL I took pictures on the same day and when i took my hat off to remove shirt i had some serious hat hair and put it back on.


----------



## siren_ (Feb 12, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I kind of dont want to post this because I am so small compared to the other guys on here. Its not fair! My chest has been getting bigger lately, but not big enough. Threads like this are humbling



Eating more will fix that. *cough cough* also sitting down and trying angles makes ya look bigger ; ) But you look great.


----------

